# Neolamprologus sexfasciatus vs. N. tretocephalus



## Gerry Binczik (Jan 30, 2005)

So which species is considered more trustworthy around small fish/less problematic in other ways when kept as a singlet in a community tank, _Neolamprologus sexfasciatus_ or _N. tretocephalus_?

Thanks!


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I would say equally "problematic" as spawning pairs of either will clear pretty large tanks of competitors even though they can do well as a single pair in 25+gallons. Tretocephalus are more formiddable as far as inflicting damage on tank mates in a given period of time but both do not tolerate shared breeding territories .

I know you said singlets so, in short, should your "single" get in any dispute over anything with any tank mate the Tret would be toughest to beat up on. Trets have very powerful jaws and a bit larger mouthes than Sexfasciatus. IMO, Sex's are better looking and still very capable of holding their own and more, but they tend to mind their own business maybe a bit more than trets in a single set up. HTH


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

I agreed with everything, until it was said that Sexs were better looking then Trets, how untrue!  
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Gerry Binczik (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the quick feedback, BioG and Daniel!

Yeah, I knew that having a pair of either species in a community tank is asking for trouble, but it seems to me I've read on this message board off-and-on about singlets of either species going kill-crazy in a community setting, too (I'm not so worried about the other fish in the tank picking on the _N. sexfasciatus/tretocephalus_ :wink: ), so any experience folks can offer on this particular point is most welcome. Sounds like both of you think _N. sexfasciatus_ is somewhat better in this regard.

And is there a preferred way to get such a fish into a community tank with a minimum of problems, e.g. is it better to buy an obvious juvenile or obvious adult? I'm only interested in the blue variant of _N. sexfasciatus_ (if I can ever find it), so I know wild-caught vs. tank-raised has limited relevance.

As to looks, well, restricting the conversation to blue variants in accordance with my interests, I think they're equally gorgeous! :thumb: (And before anyone suggests that I instead consider _Cyphotilapia frontosa_ - thanks but no thanks!)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a single tret in a community but only six months so far. I don't know if I'd do it again. He isn't really causing trouble yet, but he also isn't adding much to the tank. He hides a lot and when he IS out he's not very colored-up and he's nipping at the shellies. He doesn't seem to cause them harm, but it's annoying rather than pleasant to watch.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Most fish, of any species (Any species I've kept any way) seem to do better when all the fish are placed into a new set up at the same time. One way to semi-simulate this is rearranging the decor but it seems to wrk even better if all are removed for a few days to separate enclosures and then introduced to something new (Cysled etc. of course  ).

I know that's a lot and usually not very practical for many hobbyists but it does seem to work. I would also try and find a group of juvis and and select one of the smaller ones as it would have a better chance of being female and the females of these species tend to be slightly more passive. HTH.


----------



## remm (Apr 6, 2009)

My single tret is so docile its not even funny. Well, the only thing funnier is that my leleupi is docile towards the other tankmates also. The meanest fish I have is a Transcriptus...and he keeps to himself most of the time.


----------



## brucem (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a single tret in with tropheus without any dramas.

I also have 4 sexfasc in with cyps, juli regani, a trio of calvus and a pair of brevis. They are about 10cm at the moment and am keeping a watchful eye for any breeding signs. Apart from seeing the odd fry hanging out of the mouths of a sexfasc, they are fine. I imagine that a single would be fine

Bruce


----------

